# Suche ein Spiel wo man einen Planeten besiedeln muss (Simulation)



## Seregant (16. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen! 

Ich suche seit einiger Zeit ein Spiel wo man z.B. auf dem Mars landen muss. Nach der Landung mit Experimenten und Tests langsam eine Basis erbauen kann um schlussendlich den Planeten zu besiedeln.

Des weiteren sollte es eine Simulation sein und wenn möglich in der Ego-Sicht.

Gibt es so ein Spiel? Ich spiele leidenschaftlich Take on Mars, KSP oder die X-Reihe nun hätte ich gerne ein Spiel das alles verbindet.

Hoffe die Angaben reichen 

Grüsse


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2014)

Mit fällt da nur Sins of a solar Empire ein, aber das ist eher eine Strategie-Sim wie Civlization, nur halt im Weltall und mit extrem viel Tiefe was Diplomatie und Handel angeht


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2014)

Da gäb´s Outpost
mit dem Nachteil dass das von 1994 bzw. von 1997 ist ...
Mit SimMars hätte das vor einigen Jahren auch so einen Spiel geben sollen, aber naja, das ist versumpft

Alternativ wäre da Spacebase DF-9 evtl. eine Option, was allerdings erst Early Access ist


----------



## svd (17. März 2014)

Wenig "realistisch", ist halt auch ein Civilization im Weltraum, aber trotzdem eines der besten Planetenaufbauspiele ist "Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri".

Im kleineren Maßstab gäbe es zB den Moon Tycoon.

Noch persönlicher mit "Space Colony".


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. März 2014)

Ich glaube das sind alles so spiele, die er gar nicht sucht  

Das was du beschreibst, kenn ich in keiner Form, vorallem nicht auf dem Mars.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2014)

Ja gibts halt nicht was er möchte 

Ich hätte jetzt auch Alpha Centauri vorgeschlagen bzw. mein absoluter Klassiker: Ascendancy. Bei der Musik bekomm ich immer noch Gänsehaut! 

Außerdem bekomm ich bei den Erinnerungen an damals immer noch ein feuchtes Höschen.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja gibts halt nicht was er möchte


 
wobei das aber auch doof ist und bei Banished sieht man ja auch, dass da ein Markt vorhanden sind


----------



## LopezdieMaus (13. April 2014)

Colobots einfach nur genial


----------

